# anyone want to go hunting in Socal?



## Jackcross (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the forums (lurked for a while.) I am always looking for people to go field Herping and black lighting/ looking for inverts. I'm new when it comes to inverts and would appreciate any guidance. I have a good 4X4 Truck and I don't mind driving.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

